
Ask HN: Anyone interested in working on an OpenEMR modernization project (OSS)? - exception_e
Hi everyone,<p>I am a developer on the OpenEMR project, the most popular open source electronic health records and medical practice management solution [0][1].<p>A few more people are needed on a codebase modernization project that I&#x27;m running. The project primarily addresses converting the SQL to use Doctrine2 [2] and refactoring code to use MVC along the way.<p>Not only can you gain experience with a modern ORM solution, but you will get to contribute to a high-impact [3] open source project that enjoys a large audience of appreciative users around the world!<p>If you&#x27;re interested, hit me up via email (in profile).<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;open-emr.org&#x2F;<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;openemr&#x2F;openemr<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.doctrine-project.org&#x2F;<p>[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.emrandehrnews.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;03&#x2F;02&#x2F;openemr-achieves-complete-meaningful-use-certification-with-release-5-0
======
anilgulecha
I looked into OpenEMR sometime ago (as an alternative to a SaaS service) and
went with the latter.

OpenEMR has too much clutter, with every feature made part of the page UI.
Perhaps small clinics are not the intended en-users of OpenEMR?

~~~
exception_e
Hi. Appreciate your honest take.

> every feature made part of the page UI

OpenEMR is currently a web application that doesn't have an independent API
(e.g.: REST API). There is a ticket in my modernization project to look into
an old PR that adds a REST API (hasn't been touched in a while, but it appears
to be on the right path... would love to have a volunteer for this... hint
hint :) ). For now, the only way to use OpenEMR via a REST API would be to go
through one of the professional vendors ([http://open-
emr.org/wiki/index.php/Professional_Support](http://open-
emr.org/wiki/index.php/Professional_Support)).

> Perhaps small clinics are not the intended en-users of OpenEMR?

OpenEMR is actually used in small clinics all over the world. Perhaps it's not
suitable for every use case though (for example, I believe there is a lack
features/modules for neurology specialists). Also depends on the version and
what you have it configured to do (you have to do a good amount of reading and
setup yourself. May even have to touch some code!).

~~~
anilgulecha
Could not find an email to reach you by.

~~~
exception_e
matthewvita48 at gmail dot com

